# Buying a Car in Cairo?



## john chartrand

I am interested in buying a new car in Cairo but would like to know about insurance and if it actually works. I would hate to spent $18,000 and have someone smash into me and lose my investment.
Thanks for any help
John Chartrand


----------



## Deeana

Ah, that's a good question! My husband is Egyptian and we are thinking about buying a car too when we retire there in a couple of years. When I mentioned insurance to him (I'm English, so steeped in the need for insuring everything...) he said "yes, some people do insure their cars these days!"

It seems that whatever the law is it is common for people not to bother to insure because it doesn't pay out if you have an accident. People accept that they have to pay for repairs if something happens. I know this is true because 2 years ago we rented a car from a friend of a relative (that's another thing which is common over there) and that relative had a bad crash when he was driving it to pick us up. We had to pay the $5000 repair bill even though we hadn't even driven the car! (We won't do that again!)

A minefield par excellence!


----------



## john chartrand

*Did you have insurance when the relative got into an accident?*

Thanks for replying. Did you have insurance when the accident occurred, and if so, why didn't the insurance pay?
John


----------



## Deeana

We were told there wasn't any insurance, but I don't know if that was the truth - for all I know they might have claimed and had a pay out and still made us pay up. These things happen and there's not much you can do about it


----------



## john chartrand

*car rental*

Thanks for responding. What are you paying for the rental. I was told 3000 per month for a year lease. That's 36,000 LE for one year. I went to a hyundai dealer and a Matrix costs 90,000 to buy. I was told insurance goes for 2500 per year. Any other information you have I would appreciate.
John 




omarmido said:


> hi there;
> 
> you can rent a car for less privce for the period you're staying.. it's much more cheaper and no risk ..
> 
> we have available a hyuandai matrix 2008 fully insured and full optioned if you like to rent for reasonable prices..
> 
> omarmido family


----------



## john chartrand

That's 37,000 LE for one year. I can buy a new car for 80,000.
John


----------



## n.lessy

*Renting a car in Cairo*

Hello omarmido,

We are looking for a car to rent in Cairo. It should not be smaler than the Mitsubishi Lancer, fully insured and not exceed LE 3000 a month. It would be great if you have any information that could help us further. 

Thank you


----------



## n.lessy

*Buying a car in Cairo*

Hi,

That sounds good. Could you give me some detailed information?

Thank you.
n.lessy


----------



## n.lessy

*Buying a car in Cairo*

Hi there,

It would be great if we could meet, have a look at the car and get all the informatin together. How can we get together and meet?

Thanks,

n.lessy


----------



## Fatbrit

john chartrand said:


> a new car
> .
> investment.


I think the problem is here. Classic old cars can sometimes be investments, but then it would not be wise to drive them in the streets of Cairo. New cars are seldom investments, regardless of the country. More like money pits, really.


----------



## GM1

you can find car insurances nowadays, we have our car insured through Allianz. (take a look on their local website) Price depends on new price of the car.


----------



## Remy Belgiki

Why not going the real Egyptian way ?
Take a taxi to Nasr City, take also an Egyptian with you. Let him ask the driver if he knows where the second hand car market of Nasr City is. This market is every sunday morning and goes on till 2 - 3 in the after noon. There you can get a good idea of what prices for second hand cars are in Egypt. There must be around 500 cars for sale every week. Condition goes from ready for the scrapyard to brand new.


----------



## aziza66

I would check Allianz as mentioned in the forum. I have very bad experience with local companies. make sure that they will pay full damage amount for Airbag.


----------

